# Ruttenangeln (Quappen)



## Rossitc (17. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

ich suche dringend Infos übers Quappenangeln, wie zB.
beste Ködermontage, Fangzeit, etc. 
Ich bin auch an Gewässertipps (vorzugsweise Bayern) interessiert, wo man noch wirklich eine Chance hat diesem
tollen Fisch erfolgreich nachzustellen.
Freue mich über jeden Hinweis.

Petri Heil
Rossitc


----------



## Albatros (17. Oktober 2002)

Hi Rossitc#h

Ich verschiebe mal Deinen Beitrag in`s Forum Raubfischangeln, da ich denke, er ist dort besser aufgehoben Quappen gibt es bei uns leider keine, aber ich bin sicher, Du wirst noch einige Statements bekommen


----------



## Mohrchen (17. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Rossitc,
also die beste Zeit ist von Oktober bis zur Schonzeit und danach bis März. Die beste Tageszeit zum Angeln ist nachts, wie beim Aalangeln - auch die Köder und die Angelmethoden sind die selben. Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit den Gewässern in Bayern ist - ich angle in der Saale und der Elbe auf Quappe.
Viel Glück!
Mohrchen


----------



## Rossitc (17. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Tipps.


----------



## Rossitc (17. Oktober 2002)

*Ruttenangeln in der Elbe*



> _Original von Mohrchen _
> Hallo Rossitc,
> also die beste Zeit ist von Oktober bis zur Schonzeit und danach bis März. Die beste Tageszeit zum Angeln ist nachts, wie beim Aalangeln - auch die Köder und die Angelmethoden sind die selben. Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit den Gewässern in Bayern ist - ich angle in der Saale und der Elbe auf Quappe.
> Viel Glück!
> Mohrchen



Wie sieht&acute;s in der Elbe in der Nähe von Redekin/Magdeburg
aus und wann haben die Quappen bei euch Schonzeit?
Wäre möglich, daß ich geschäftlich Anfang November nach Redekin muß!

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Bonifaz (17. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Rossitc

Ich habe dies Jahr im April eine Quappe hier in der Elbe bei Hamburg gefangen. Die beste Zeit ist meiner Meinung nach der Winter, wenn es schön kalt ist.
Ich glaube auch an der Oder gibt es Quappen.
Ich will im Winter auch ab und zu mal los !!

In diesem sinne


----------



## ThomasL (18. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Rossitc

Hier am Zürichsee habe ich die besten Erfahrungen im Okt./Nov. und Feb./März gemacht. Am besten sind Stellen wo es schnell tief wird und dort möglichst weit rauswerfen. Bacheinläufe sind meistens sehr gute Stellen an Seen. Mit Quappenanglen am Fluss kenn ich mich nicht aus. Ich angle immer mit einfacher Paternostermontage, unten ein Blei von 40-50 g, zwei Haken Grösse 1/0, Köder Wurm (wir sagen denen &quot;Schwarzköpfe&quot;, ich weiss nicht wie diese Würmer in Deutschland heissen, sind etwas kleiner als ein Tauwurm, grauer Körper mit dunklem Kopf) oder toter Köderfisch.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## til (18. Oktober 2002)

@ThomasL:
Gibts am Zürichsee auch Tageskarten oder Wochenkarten?


----------



## ThomasL (18. Oktober 2002)

@til

Fürs Uferangeln soviel ich weiss nicht, Jahreskarte kostet für nur vom Ufer aus Fr. 70.--, bis zu drei Ruten mit je bis zu 5 Haken sind erlaubt. Nur mit einer Rute und einem Haken und Würmer, Brot, Maden, etc. ist es erlaubt ohne Karte zu angeln. Die Fangausichten für die Quappen sind mit drei Ruten und je zwei Haken natürlich wesentlich besser als nur mit einer Rute und einem Haken. Wenn du Plätze wissen möchtest, sende mir ne PM ich kann Dir schon ein paar Tips geben.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Mohrchen (18. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Rossitc,
also wo Redecin liegt, weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht.
Aber in den ganzen Nebenflüssen der Elbe sind natürlich auch Quappen drin. Ansonsten sind im Fluß heiße Stellen:
unter und an Brücken, Flußeinläufe, Wehre, Schleusen, und in Buhnenkesseln. Ach übrigens: Die Oder ist der beste Quappenfluss Deutschlands.
Mohrchen


----------



## Rossitc (18. Oktober 2002)

*Quappenangeln*



> _Original von Mohrchen _
> Hallo Rossitc,
> also wo Redecin liegt, weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht.
> Aber in den ganzen Nebenflüssen der Elbe sind natürlich auch Quappen drin. Ansonsten sind im Fluß heiße Stellen:
> ...



 :b 
Hallo Mohrchen,

Redekin liegt nord-östlich von Magdeburg in der Nähe von 
Stendal an der Elbe.
Weiß irgendjemand ob die Quappen dort eine Schonzeit haben
und wenn ja, wann???

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Mikesch (18. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Rossitc,

als &quot;Ruttengewässer&quot; kann man speziell nur den Walchensee nennen. Evtl. noch die Donau.
Rutten gibt es aber auch in vielen anderen Gewässern, in meiner Gegend hört man nur selten von Fängen.
Selbst hab&acute; ich Rutten im April und Juni  ;+  gefangen. Es muss also nicht immer eiskalt sein.


----------



## Mohrchen (19. Oktober 2002)

Entschuldige Rossics, 
das mit der Schonzeit hatte ich vorhin ganz vergessen.
Die Quappe hat in Sachsen-Anhalt vom 1.Januar bis 15. Februar Schonzeit. Die Schonzeit ist ungefähr auf die Leichzeit gelegt. Die Quappen ziehen zum Leichen stromaufwärts und fressen sich dabei einen Fettpolster für das Leichgeschäft an. Danach verziehen sie sich irgendwo hin #c.
Mohrchen


----------



## Rossitc (19. Oktober 2002)

*Ruttenangeln*



> _Original von mikesch _
> Hallo Rossitc,
> 
> als &quot;Ruttengewässer&quot; kann man speziell nur den Walchensee nennen. Evtl. noch die Donau.
> ...



Hallo Mikesch,

Du hast die Donau als Ruttengewässer genannt.
Ich wohne in Passau und möchte gerne wissen ob auch hier in der Donau gute Bestände sind, bzw. wo in der Donau
die besten Aussichten sind.

MfG
Rossitc :a


----------



## Lynx (19. Oktober 2002)

Servus Rossitc,
ich nehme an Passau ist noch nicht lange Deine Heimat, da ich irgendwo gelesen habe dass Du den Rannastausee nach Deutschland verlegt hast. Die Östereicher haben aber was gegen unerlaubten Landgewinn, und sollen auch noch eine halbe Kompanie wohlgenährter Infanteristen im Einsatz haben.  
Jetzt zu Deinen Rutten.
Eigentlich ist schon alles gesagt worden. Die Rutte verkriecht sich tagsüber und geht mit der Dämmerung auf Jagd, und das vorallem in der kalten Jahreszeit.
In der Donau findest Du die Rutte überall wo sie Verstecke findet.
Also nicht in der Nähe vom Kachlet- oder Jochensteinkraftwerk, da ist zuviel Beton im Wasser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. Oktober 2002)

Hi Rossitc, ich fische in der Donau bei Regensburg. Wenn es dann in nächster Zeit so richtig kalt wird werde ich auch wieder zum Quappenangeln gehen. Es bestehen in der Donau zum teil recht gute Möglichkeiten. 
Du solltest dich aber vorher über die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen (Schonzeit , Schonmass) informieren, da diese in Bayern doch verschieden sind. So gibt es unterschieden zwischen Oberpfalz, mein Revier, und Niederbayern.
Aber als kleine Hilfe, such dir eine Stelle möglichst direkt hinter einem Wehr, wenn Du dann noch direkt nach einem Hochwasser dort bisst müsste es klappen. Aber vor November würde ich nicht gehen. Das Du Nachts zum Angeln gehen solltest muss ich ja nicht weiter erwähnen. Als Köder würde ich dir Tauwurm empfehlen, klappt bei uns ganz gut.


----------



## Rossitc (21. Oktober 2002)

*Quappen angeln*



> _Original von Stuffel _
> Hi Rossitc, ich fische in der Donau bei Regensburg. Wenn es dann in nächster Zeit so richtig kalt wird werde ich auch wieder zum Quappenangeln gehen. Es bestehen in der Donau zum teil recht gute Möglichkeiten.
> Du solltest dich aber vorher über die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen (Schonzeit , Schonmass) informieren, da diese in Bayern doch verschieden sind. So gibt es unterschieden zwischen Oberpfalz, mein Revier, und Niederbayern.
> Aber als kleine Hilfe, such dir eine Stelle möglichst direkt hinter einem Wehr, wenn Du dann noch direkt nach einem Hochwasser dort bisst müsste es klappen. Aber vor November würde ich nicht gehen. Das Du Nachts zum Angeln gehen solltest muss ich ja nicht weiter erwähnen. Als Köder würde ich dir Tauwurm empfehlen, klappt bei uns ganz gut.


Hallo Stuffel,

danke für den Tip!
Jetzt kommen wir der Sache langsam näher.
Mit den Schonzeiten hast Du leider Recht, denn in Niederbayern hat die Rutte seit dieser Saison vom 1.Dezember bis 31. Januar Schonzeit. 
Das ist schon irgendwie dumm gelaufen, da man ja bekanntlich zu dieser Zeit super Fangchancen hätte :e 
Es wäre wohl wirklich besser in der Oberpfalz zu angeln.
Hab gehört, daß auch in der Schwarzach gute Ruttenbestände 
rumschwimmen. Weißt Du hierüber Bescheid?
Vielleicht wäre es möglich Dir beim Ruttenangeln mal über die Schulter zu schauen, Regensburg ist ja nicht so weit weg.

Petri Heil 
Rossitc #h


----------



## Rossitc (21. Oktober 2002)

*Rutten / Rannasee*



> _Original von Lynx _
> Servus Rossitc,
> ich nehme an Passau ist noch nicht lange Deine Heimat, da ich irgendwo gelesen habe dass Du den Rannastausee nach Deutschland verlegt hast. Die Östereicher haben aber was gegen unerlaubten Landgewinn, und sollen auch noch eine halbe Kompanie wohlgenährter Infanteristen im Einsatz haben.
> Jetzt zu Deinen Rutten.
> ...



Hallo Lynx,

ich muß Dich leider berichtigen.
Der Rannasee (oder genauer gesagt der Rannabadesee), von dem ich spreche liegt in Niederbayern bei Wegscheid und wird von unserem Verein, dem Bezirksfischereiverein 1877 Wegscheid e.V bewirtschaftet.
Es ist allerdings richtig, daß 1 Uferabschnitt (ca. 250 m)
auf oberösterreichischem Gebiet liegt (ist aber nicht der Rede wert). :b 
Wahrscheinlich meinst Du den Rannasee bei Oberkappel, das ist übrigens der größere von beiden Seen und der liegt natürlich in Österreich (ca. 10 km flußabwärts, immer der
Ranna nach). #u 
Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema: der Rutte :s 
wie es scheint kennst Du Dich in der Passauer Gegend gut aus, denn das Kachlet wäre eigentlich meine 1.Wahl gewesen,
obwohl ich dort letztes Jahr am 30. November keine Rutte sondern eine Barbe mit 3,7 kg Gewicht erbeuten konnte.
Vielleicht könntest Du mir doch noch genauere Tipps geben wo man es versuchen sollte.
Was hältst Du eigenttlich von der Vils?
Hier gibts angeblich auch Rutten??? ;+ 

Viele Dank im Voraus und Petri Heil
Rossitc #h


----------



## Lynx (21. Oktober 2002)

Servus Rossitc,
der Badesee gehört natürlich den Wegscheidern. Du hast aber vom Stausee gesprochen und den müssen wir den Ösis lassen.   
An der Donau angle ich zwischen Niederalteich und der Mühlhamer Schleife.
Für die Quappe mußt Du Stellen suchen wo sie sich tagsüber verstecken kann.
z.B. Buhnen, Felsspalten oder auch versunkene Bäume.

Über die Vils kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, da war ich noch nie.


----------



## Rossitc (21. Oktober 2002)

*Ruttenangeln*



> _Original von Lynx _
> Servus Rossitc,
> der Badesee gehört natürlich den Wegscheidern. Du hast aber vom Stausee gesprochen und den müssen wir den Ösis lassen.
> An der Donau angle ich zwischen Niederalteich und der Mühlhamer Schleife.
> ...



Hallo Lynx,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.   
Ich würde gerne wissen, wo man Gastkarten für Dein Revier bekommt, denn ich möchte gerne zusammen mit meinem Bruder 
erfolgreich auf Rutten ansitzen (evtl. unter Anleitung).
Da ich ein gelernter Bachfischer bin und erst seit ca. 3
Jahren in der Donau bei Passau angle, bin ich nocht nicht so erfahren im Donaufischen, wenngleich ich auch schon den einen oder anderen guten Fisch aus der Donau gezogen habe :q .
Ich wäre Dir übrigens für alle Tipps bezüglich Donauangeln in und um Deggendorf dankbar, da ich ab Mitte /Ende nächsten Jahres für ca. 4 Jahre in die Nähe von Deggendorf ziehen werde, da meine Frau wieder ihr BWL Studium an der FH Deggendorf aufnehmen wird.
Vielleicht könntest Du mir auch einen Tipp geben bezüglich Wohnung, da wir eine DHH oder kleines Haus, bzw. große Erdgeschoßwohnung suchen, in deren Garten sich unser 
zweieinhalb jähriger Sohn austoben kann. :q  ;+ 

Petri Heil
Rossitc  #h


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Oktober 2002)

hi
@Rosstic

Welche Vils meinst du denn?? da gibts nämlich 2 eine in Niederbayern und eine in der Oberpfalz ich angle sehr oft in der Oberpfälzer Vils und habe dort auch schon einige Quappen erwischt aber mehr als Beifang beim Zander/Aalangeln

Ich würde gerne mal an der Donau angeln kennst du dich aus??

am besten wir nehmen mal Kontakt über PM auf 

P.S. du hast Post


----------



## Rossitc (31. Oktober 2002)

*Quappenangeln*



> _Original von Franz_16 _
> hi
> @Rosstic
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich meine die Vils in Niederbayern bei Vilshofen.
In der Oberpfalz kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.
In der Donau bin ich ebenso noch auf der Suche nach guten Tipps!!!

Petri Heil

Rossitc #h


----------



## aichi (9. November 2002)

Also ich fische im Inn viel auf Rutten, und hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass sie am besten nach nem Hochwasser beissen, wenn das Wasser richtig dreckig ist. Bei uns haben Sie vom 1.12 -31.01 Schonzeit, heuer sind Sie am besten im Juni gegangen.


----------



## Alexander2781 (11. November 2002)

Hi Aichi,

du fängst Rutten im Inn??? In welchem Gewässerabschnitt, wenn ich fragen darf??? 

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781 #h


----------



## aichi (12. November 2002)

@ Alexander2781: Hab dir ne Mail geschickt, insgesamt darf ich von Egglfing bis 400 meter vor die Salzachmündung fischen.
Und wo fischst du am Inn?


----------



## Veit (12. November 2002)

Die Oder ist das beste Quappengewässer in Deutschland. Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit mal mit einem Angler unterhalten, der dort mal hin gefahren ist um es auf Quappen zu versuchen. Gleich in der ersten Nacht konnte er neben vielen kleineren Fischen zwei Prachtexemplare von knapp 70 cm erbeuten. Ich angle in der Saale auf Quappen und konnte heute abend nach 3 erfolglosen Versuchen meine erste Quappe überhaupt fangen. War allerdings nur ein kleiner Fisch von 30 cm. Ein größerer war mir leider noch ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## Klausi (12. November 2002)

Das ist an der Oder aber nicht die Regel,dass man dort so gut fängt. Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Aber wenn manzur richtigen Zeit an richtigen Platz sitzt dann kann man schon wahre Sternstunden erleben.


----------



## Rossitc (15. November 2002)

*Ruttenangeln*



> _Original von aichi _
> @ Alexander2781: Hab dir ne Mail geschickt, insgesamt darf ich von Egglfing bis 400 meter vor die Salzachmündung fischen.
> Und wo fischst du am Inn?



Hallo Aichi,

gibts bei euch im Inn Gastkarten und wenn ja wieviel kosten die?

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Rossitc (15. November 2002)

*Ruttenangeln*



> _Original von Klausi _
> Das ist an der Oder aber nicht die Regel,dass man dort so gut fängt. Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Aber wenn manzur richtigen Zeit an richtigen Platz sitzt dann kann man schon wahre Sternstunden erleben.



Hallo Klausi,

welches Gewässer würdest Du vorschlagen?

Gruß Rossitc


----------



## Alexander2781 (15. November 2002)

> _Original von aichi _
> @ Alexander2781: Hab dir ne Mail geschickt, insgesamt darf ich von Egglfing bis 400 meter vor die Salzachmündung fischen.
> Und wo fischst du am Inn?



Hi Aichi, 

ich habe noch nie im Inn geangelt.

Gruß
Alexander2781 #h


----------

